

Shut up, Brain. Stop Thinking About Cool Shit. - jv2222
http://tweetminer.net/blog/?p=1

======
jrwoodruff
I'd argue that's what business partners are for. You simply can't be good at
everything. I tend to have the opposite problem this guy has - I see the big
picture, but get impatient with the details.

I can code (well, sort of anyways...) but the thought "Is jQuery’s $().keydown
routine hogging too much processor time? I need to profile it." will most
likely never cross my mind.

However, I think I suffer from the same problem in that I'm continually trying
to get myself to think this way and learn this stuff, just so I can try to
implement my ideas.

~~~
baran
You mention you need partners. Do you think one person is more important than
the other to the success of the business?

~~~
jrwoodruff
In a philosophical sense, no. Realistically, though, the more important aspect
is not whether one partner is more important but what the team dynamic is
like. If one partner perceives they are more important, or feels under-
appreciated, then it's likely the partnership will get in the way of business
and, ultimately, success.

My belief is that in a successful partnership (as in marriage), both people
must be comfortable in their quite different but equally important roles.

------
herval
Even if you have a business partner - I wonder if you should really be writing
your own apps instead of working for someone else if you consider the business
side of it SO boring. After all, no matter how deep into coding you are - if
it is your business, you WILL have to get involved.

OR build a kickass app, use it as a portfolio and secure a good job somewhere.
Maybe someone else's startup...

------
zjj
A reply to the article: [http://robotr.tumblr.com/post/192059426/dont-shutup-
your-bra...](http://robotr.tumblr.com/post/192059426/dont-shutup-your-brain)

~~~
baran
I agree. You have to pursue what you have a passion and obsession for. This is
how you become great.

~~~
zjj
Thanks for reading!

------
sachinag
Honestly, those aren't even the right questions he's neglecting.

For example, you can't just add PayPal integration and be like "now I'll get
paid". The questions are: what's the MVP for the free app? What am I going to
hold back for premium, and why? What do I think the right price is there, and
why?

If you're making an app just for yourself, and you want to share it, post the
code on GitHub. If you're trying to sell a product, let me tell you something:
blog posts aren't marketing just because you posted something you wrote.

All "business guys" do is resource allocation. We talk to customers to
prioritize features; we talk to potential partners to try to enhance
distribution; we do the customer service (which helps us further talk to
customers); and, yes, sometimes we do the paid advertising and PR and sales
calls and marketing stuff.

------
sorbits
Learn about the business aspect, you can break this down as problems you need
to solve and have your brain work on that.

I never liked the business aspect myself, yet I managed to build a business
with a couple of employees, and earlier this week someone actually suggested I
became a PR advisor — I hate PR, but I love psychology, and PR is really just
applied psychology, and there is lots of data mining and math involved in that
field.

------
christonog
The purpose of a start up is to serve their customers. I think that we at HN
tend to downplay the importance of business guy's role in this task. They
abstract many of the "mundane" tasks of scaling a business and let the
technical guys focus on coding the product. I can't find the essay, but PG did
mention that a business, in its simplest form, is a product that serves
customers. Though there has always been an "us vs. them" mentality between the
two, the ultimate goal is to best serve the customer.

~~~
dangrover
This business guy vs hacker thing is a false dichotomy and I'm sick of hearing
it. It's good to work with others, and it's good to specialize, but there's no
reason one person can't be competent at both.

------
Tichy
What does TweeMiner do? The video is too slow for me.

~~~
jv2222
It's an RSS reader fully integrated with Twitter. It makes it easy to follow
your RSS feeds and click a button to Tweet stories (and schedule those Tweets)

------
c00p3r
It is not so easy to switch the field. Like almost every kind of business
activity you need some knowledge of a theory along with actual experience.
That means you ought to spend plenty of time - learning of an alien skill is a
very slow process, and that's why it is so boring. It is very good idea to
start exploring new fields, but you shouldn't expect a success which could be
compared with your primary skills. So, I think the good idea is to find and
hire someone pro and learn from him. You will save the time and money.

